# Make your own instrumental insemination equipment



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

Thanks for doing this. You are a PRINCE!


----------



## nicklatech (May 19, 2017)

I know this is an old thread, but I would love to see what you came up with. I'm looking into doing something similar.

Thanks
Nick


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

nicklatech said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I would love to see what you came up with. I'm looking into doing something similar.
> 
> Thanks
> Nick


I think the links farther up in this thread are dead. Anyone got those Cobey articles in a place we can access?


----------

